# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Всемирный день мужчин.

## Irina

*Прекрасная половина населения планеты расслабилась, не ожидая никакого подвоха от мужчин. А зря. Самое время напомнить, что помимо Дня защитника Отечества, существует Всемирный день мужчин (Men's World Day). Праздник, который отмечается в первую субботу ноября и в 2009 году приходится на 7 ноября.
*

*23 февраля - День защитника Отечества.*

Многие считают 23 февраля единственным мужским праздником. В странах бывшего СССР в эту дату принято поздравлять мужскую половину с Днем защитника Отечества.
В СССР 23 февраля называли как всенародный праздник - «День Советской Армии и Военно-Морского Флота». После распада СССР 23 февраля переименовали в «День защитника Отечества».
В этот день, помимо военных, принято поздравлять всех мужчин с праздником защитника не только родины, но и своих близких и любимых.  

*Международный мужской день - International Men's Day.*

Международный мужской день празднуется во многих странах, включая Тринидад и Тобаго, Ямайку, Австралию, Индию, Сингапур, США, Великобританию и Мальту.
Международный мужской день празднуется во многих странах, включая Тринидад и Тобаго, Ямайку, Австралию, Индию, Сингапур, США, Великобританию и Мальту.
Международный мужской день (International Men's Day) отмечается 19 ноября. Празднуется он во многих странах, включая Тринидад и Тобаго, Ямайку, Австралию, Индию, Сингапур, США, Великобританию и Мальту. Организация Объединенных Наций и ЮНЕСКО признали этот мужской праздник.
Целью празднования Международного мужского дня является стимулирование равенства полов, искоренение дискриминации, проявляющегося в преуменьшении мужского вклада, в создание семьи и ухода за детьми, а также восхваления настоящих мужских качеств.

Основные направления и цели празднования Международного мужского дня (International Men's Day):

    * Оценка мужского вклада в развитие общества.
    * Стимулирование и поддержка гендерного равенства.
    * Демонстрация силы и мужества, мужчин, при решении различных проблем.
    * Подчеркивание важности всех занимаемых жизненных ниш. Что не только звезды, а все мужчины, живут достойной, необходимой и честной жизнью.

*Всемирный день мужчин - Men's World Day* отмечается в первую субботу ноября и в 2009 году приходится на 7 ноября.

Всемирный день мужчин (Men's World Day) учреждён в 2000 г. по личному предложению бывшего президента СССР М. С. Горбачёва и поддержан магистратом Вены (Австрия), отделением Организации Объединенных Наций в Вене и рядом организаций. М.С. Горбачев был избран Президентом Всемирного дня мужчин.

На церемонии  World Awards (Всемирная премия) вручаются премии наиболее выдающимся мужчинам в сферах политики, бизнеса, науки, искусства и культуры, деятелям, которые изменяют мир в лучшую сторону. Награда, статуэтка роденовского «Мыслителя», вручается за мужество, моральные принципы, поведение и достижения, ставшие положительным примером для окружающих.

----------

